# legal help?



## Fairyann (May 1, 2011)

Hi i was thinking of making some lip balms and stuff to sell at a local village faire and was wondering what sort of things I have to comply with or have to sign, as I assume you can't just sell stuff in the UK?

Thanks Fairyann xxx  :?


----------



## Tabitha (May 1, 2011)

Every state, country, etc will have different regulation, laws & requirements. You will have to check with the officials in your area. I would start with your tax assessor & your FDA or whatever governing body your state/county has that regulates cosmetics and drugs.


----------

